# Chocolate Zucchini Banana Bread



## Ol-blue (Jun 28, 2007)

Raisins would be good in this if you don't want to use chocolate chips.
Enjoy! Debbie

Chocolate Zucchini Banana Bread







1/2 cup(s) OIL
1 cup(s) SUGAR
2 EGGS
2 teaspoon(s) VANILLA
1 1/2 cup(s) FLOUR
1 1/2 teaspoon(s) CINNAMON
1/2 teaspoon(s) SALT
1/2 teaspoon(s) BAKING SODA
1/2 teaspoon(s) BAKING POWDER
1/2 cup(s) BANANA; Mashed.
1/2 cup(s) ZUCCHINI; Grated.
1/4 cup(s) WALNUTS; Chopped.
1/2 cup(s) CHOCOLATE CHIPS
_____ 
In a mixing bowl; mix together the oil, sugar and eggs until creamy.
Mix in the mashed banana and zucchini.
In a small bowl; mix together the flour, cinnamon, salt, baking soda and baking powder.
Add to banana mixture.
Stir in walnuts and chocolate chips.
Pour patter into a greased loaf pan.
Bake at 350 degrees for 50 to 60 minutes or until a toothpick inserted comes out clean.
Cool in pan for 10 minutes and finish cooling on a rack.
Yields 1 loaf
_____


----------



## CaroleC (Jun 28, 2007)

Chocolate and zucchini?  Really?


----------



## Caine (Jun 28, 2007)

They import bananas into the port of the town where I live, so we get them really cheap, fresh off the boat. I buy a LOT of bananas, and I make a LOT of banana bread. IMO, raisins just do not belong in banana bread. Now Craisins, on the other hand, are great in banan bread, as are small diced frozen strawberries, peaches, and/or mango. Of course, banana bread also has to have nuts, but only walnuts or pecans seem to "feel" right. I've tried almonds, both chopped and thinly sliced, and I've tried unsalted, dry roasted peanuts, neither of which worked well. However, if you REALLY want to try something completely off-the-wall, reduce the sugar in the batter by half, and after greasing your loaf pan, instead of flouring it, use Turbinado or Demerara sugar crystals, or, even better, a mixture of the sugar crystals and crushed nuts of the same variety you put into your batter, to dust the pan.

Oh, and if you want an even healthier banana bread, replace half of the flour with oatmeal.


----------



## *amy* (Jun 28, 2007)

Debbie, looks delish.  I've made chocolate & zuke bread, but not with bananas.  Will have to give that a go.  Thank you for sharing your recipe & pics.


----------

